# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua máy ép gỗ thủy lực

## daudo

các bác có ai bán máy ép gỗ thủy lực ko ạ, e đang cần mua 1 máy, lh 0987535513, e tú

----------

